# Found millipedes at root when repotting.



## Hyun007 (Mar 8, 2016)

Found 2 millipedes in the roots of my paphiopedilum.
Are they harmful to the plant?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 8, 2016)

This may help:
http://www.orkin.com/other/millipedes/what-do-millipedes-eat/

Be sure they are millipedes, and not centipedes. The latter eat other insects.


----------



## troy (Mar 9, 2016)

Take the old pot and medium and throw it away, take a magnifying glass to inspect whatever roots there are left. Make triple sure there are no more!!! Then repot


----------



## Hyun007 (Mar 9, 2016)

I do know the different between a centipede and a millipede. So, they are harmful? To discard does not mean i will get rid of them as the plants are outdoor. Please advise.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 9, 2016)

Kill them with chemicals.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 9, 2016)

Millipedes here often like kind of rotten plant material but can chew on roots. If you did change media, you might want to try and put them on some kind of raised shelf area where it's tough to climb up. At times when I've collected moss or other bark stuff from outside I've brought things like this inside
So lances advice is good


Elmer Nj


----------



## troy (Mar 9, 2016)

I found them in a malipoense of mine, I threw the pot & medium away then did the same with all my plants, those things eat roots


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2016)

That's what my link said.


----------

